# No audio over HDMI after AMD driver update 20.11.2



## Night (Dec 26, 2020)

I'm wondering what happened here, I was about to start Doom Eternal and wanted my drivers up to date before I started, checked the Radeon Software and downloaded latest recommended 20.11.2 drivers for RX 480.
After the installation I realized there was no audio coming from the monitor, though the headphones worked normally. Noticed in Device Manager/System devices that "High Definition Audio Bus" had an error, screenshot in the attachments. After that I tried to install the 'Optional' drivers hoping it was just a driver issue, no luck, then it looked like I had to use DDU to get rid of the drivers completely, I did so in Safe mode and also selected 'Remove AMD audio bus' option from the settings. Installed the latest recommended drivers again, but same thing, monitor had no audio but was recognized in Device Manager. Interestingly, there's no information about AMD Audio Driver under driver details, as if it's not installed. I can't remember if I had AMD audio driver installed before on the older drivers, and there's no option to install it before the driver install. Last, I found a possible solution to this on the net, and it was to uninstall High Definition Audio Bus 'device', I did so a bit worried as it was listed under System devices, restarted the PC and audio was working again, with the device probably being re-installed again after restart.

Any idea what could've caused this? I never experienced anything like it, is it possible that driver quality is going down even more?
It appears the registry was corrupted by the new driver installation?

Edit: I may have messed this up by checking 'Factory reset' that would remove all previous driver installation, hoping it would free up some space being used for no reason, but still, this shouldn't happen.


----------



## ador250 (Dec 26, 2020)

Night said:


> I'm wondering what happened here, I was about to start Doom Eternal and wanted my drivers up to date before I started, checked the Radeon Software and downloaded latest recommended 20.11.2 drivers for RX 480.
> After the installation I realized there was no audio coming from the monitor, though the headphones worked normally. Noticed in Device Manager/System devices that "High Definition Audio Bus" had an error, screenshot in the attachments. After that I tried to install the 'Optional' drivers hoping it was just a driver issue, no luck, then it looked like I had to use DDU to get rid of the drivers completely, I did so in Safe mode and also selected 'Remove AMD audio bus' option from the settings. Installed the latest recommended drivers again, but same thing, monitor had no audio but was recognized in Device Manager. Interestingly, there's no information about AMD Audio Driver under driver details, as if it's not installed. I can't remember if I had AMD audio driver installed before on the older drivers, and there's no option to install it before the driver install. Last, I found a possible solution to this on the net, and it was to uninstall High Definition Audio Bus 'device', I did so a bit worried as it was listed under System devices, restarted the PC and audio was working again, with the device probably being re-installed again after restart.
> 
> Any idea what could've caused this? I never experienced anything like it, is it possible that driver quality is going down even more?
> ...



It's better to just DDU the AMD driver and install it again.


----------



## Night (Dec 26, 2020)

ador250 said:


> It's better to just DDU the AMD driver and install it again.


Like I said, I used DDU but it didn't help.


----------

